

RMS comes under attack again - JeremyChase
http://www.itwire.com/content/view/27980/1090/1/2/

======
ekiru
You've submitted the third page of the article.

The first page: <http://www.itwire.com/content/view/27980/1090/1/0/>

~~~
JeremyChase
Sorry about that.. Although, by posting the 3rd page it shows I actually read
it before submitting. :p

